# Cinco de Mayo at Wekiva Island (Wekvia Marina) Tonight



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

"Ola!!!

Just wanted to invite everyone out to the Island say 6ish - we have a Mariachi Band coming out this evening and they are bringing some authentic Mexican food too.  Come out even if it's only a few minutes, on your way home!

Corona's will be $2.25 (normally $3.00)
Bud Lime are $2.00 (The official beer of Wekiva Island) (Canned beers are regularly $3.00)

6:00 until ???"


Come out and party or use the opportunity to launch your boat and do some evening fishing during the week.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I still can not get over that this is my local boat ramp. Things have changed from the sleepy little canoe rental into a popular bar scene. If you have not been there take a few friends on a Friday or Saturday night. Get on the mailing list when you go there. That way you will know when these little parties go on.


I got there a little late when things were winding down and took a few pictures. If I would have gotten there earlier the pics would be of a band, about 400 people and a couple police trying to keep things quiet on a school night  : About 1/2 the crowd was college age and the rest were people from the neighborhood.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there a better fishing and less crowded during the week?

I just can't stand fishing on the weekend anymore after I just sanked 5 drunk college kids in a canoe by tip them over after they were cussing, screaming, being foolish around the tourtist/kids and hitting my boat when I was fishing.....Too bad for them and told the cops.

Need a law enforcement on the water for the weekends.

Unbelieveable!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I just sanked  5 drunk college kids in a canoe



[smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif] Two wrongs don't make it right. What do you think their version of the story was when they talked to the marina or the cops? Some crazy guy in a motor boat attacked us........ You need to learn how to walk away or in this case fish further down stream.


----------

